# Cyclist attacked in Woodside



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow. Anybody have more info on this?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Google searched and came up with this blog post says that 2 of the 3 teens have been caught:

http://www.ohiobicycletrails.com/cycle-news/teens-beat-woodside-road-cyclist/

Strangely, the website is from Ohio or something.

Edit: Perhaps this is the original blogpost...

http://www.cyclelicio.us/2011/teens-attack-woodside-road-cyclist/


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, this totally sucks.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugh...


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I got in contact with the author and he sent me a pdf of the article. The part that's missing from the original image is very short:

"and released. Police found the car by using the license plate number given to them by the cyclist, said Hart. Police arrested two boys, 16 and 17, both of Redwood City, for the assault, said Hart. Police are looking for the third assailant. Both teens were taken to juvenile hall."

The author, Ryan Riddle, didn't have any additional info to pass on, but did want to pass on one correction. The attack happened on Sunday and not Monday, and they plan to note the correction in tomorrow's paper.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Bunch of punk-ass kids! They are going to do that to the wrong guy one day. My only fear though is that the cyclist will get in trouble for defending himself!!


----------



## jonsd (Jun 20, 2007)

This is unfortunate. This Monday, a blue Mazda(??) with 3-4 kids drove by me on Portola Rd and rolled down their window at screamed at me too.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

What to say? I did a lot of stupid things as a 16/17 year old. However, I never went after anyone to physically harm them. 

Two sides to every story, but I have a hard time coming up with something the cyclist did that would cause such a reaction. 3 on 1 is just cowardly. 

I get yelled at occasionally and I can chalk that up to immaturity, but this situation is unacceptable.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

This didn't happen in Woodside. Far from it. It happened in Redwood City, and in a location that is not exactly ideal for cycling. I certainly wouldn't be riding there unless I had to. But no one deserves to get beat up for that.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

reason number 345342264 to pack heat when you ride.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^^^ hahahahahaha


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

This was not a road rage incident, imho. I doubt these 16 and 17 year olds were driving home from a stressful day at work, upset at a cyclist from delaying their drive home. And they obviously did not have anywhere important to be since they had enough time to spare for a little 3 on 1 fist fight in the 7-11 parking lot. 

These were just thugs out thuggin. The cyclist just happened to be there.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I suspect they're not unfamiliar with juvenile hall either.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Teens...

If they're not being stupid, they feel this awesome need to be aimlessly judgmental about it:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ur-not-Lance-Armstrong-stop-biking-on-the-road/275921794926 

It's a world of idiots as well as a world of plain losers. Call me sensitive, but I've always been bitter about how people misplace themselves so high in society. Would say it leads to stupid actions such as the mentioned incidents.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

Ventruck said:


> It's a world of idiots as well as a world of plain losers. Call me sensitive, but I've always been bitter about how people misplace themselves so high in society. Would say it leads to stupid actions such as the mentioned incidents.


J's likes this.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

What do you recommend that I can bring on my rides to protect myself?

I looked into a baton but it appears not legal to carry in CA. 

That said if it was me, I would not go down without doing serious damage to at least 1 out of 3 guys, we can ride the ambulance together.

Morning rides are much safer than 5-7pm, big and small thugs are just not up at 8am.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It is perfectly reasonable to carry an old-style frame pump on one's bike.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

A bat... call it a kick stand...


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I carry pepper spray for commuting.


----------

